
SEC Charges Former CEO of Jumio Inc. with Defrauding Investors - chmaynard
https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2019-50
======
gringoDan
For those who don't want to read the press release, it's Daniel Mattes, former
CEO of Jumio Inc.

He agreed to pay more than $17 million to settle the charges

------
dawhizkid
Confused why there are being labeled a "mobile payments company." I thought
Jumio was an identity verification service?

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
I think their original pitch was that they had an OCR service for credit
cards. It's still on the website: [https://www.jumio.com/id-verification/bam-
checkout/](https://www.jumio.com/id-verification/bam-checkout/)

------
CPLX
Steal 17 million dollars from investors, literally not a day in jail.

Steal 17 dollars from a department store and see how that goes.

Welcome to America.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _Steal 17 million dollars from investors, literally not a day in jail_

We saw similar comments following the SEC fining Elizabeth Holmes. Criminal
investigations take longer than civil proceedings, and the SEC doesn't have
the power to bring the former.

~~~
CPLX
Elizabeth Holmes is in jail?

~~~
dragonwriter
She's currently out on $500,000 bail while the criminal charges against her
proceed, but prison time is at issue with the charges.

